# Early signs/needs water?



## Jack (Nov 23, 2015)

As a new guy I wonder about the early signs(if there are any) that a Paph. x hung sheng heart would show that it needs watered more often. Now I'm watering once a week, in a 3" pot, sitting on a window sill. It looks good so far but drys out quicker than my others. Do the leaves curl? Or discolour? Thanks, Jack


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes and the roots die!


----------



## Jack (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, I'll keep a close watch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2015)

I can tell a lot about whether a plant needs water by picking up the pot when it's dry, watering it thoroughly, and then picking it up. The weight will be quite different. 
You can also poke a stick or your finger into the mix to see if there is any moisture in it, so they say.


----------



## Justin (Nov 23, 2015)

agree, if the pot feels light, water. sounds like this needs to be watered twice per week for now. there are no "early signs" on this kind of orchid--by the time a Paph shows the effect of under-watering it will be already stressed.


----------



## Jack (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, I will keep a watch. I believe it will need watered twice a week. I'll practice the weight trick. Jack


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2015)

Another little trick is to keep a bamboo skewer (Wal-Mart
kitchen section) in each pot and pull it out and feel the
end of the skewer when in doubt. Different plants in different pots and different places don't dry out at the same rate. The skewer trick is easy and fast.


----------



## Jack (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks abax. I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2015)

I find that Abax's trick works best for beginners. A bamboo skewer, a shish-kebab skewer, or a popsicle stick works very well. Put it into the pot, all the way to the bottom and leave it there. The bare, untreated wood will absorb moisture and dry out at the same rate as the potting mix. If you're in doubt about what to do, pull the stick out and look at and feel the bottom of the stick. If it's wet, don't water. If it's just barely damp, water most things, including Paphs; but, maybe hold off another day or so for Catts and Oncidiums, which like to go completely dry inbetween each watering. If it's dry, water....no matter what the plant is. If you place the stick down behind the name label (inbetween the label and the inside wall of the pot), and you put it back in the same spot every time, you won't damage any of the plant's roots. If you put the stick back in a different spot every time you check the moisture level, you'll damage roots every time you check, which in the end, will be very harmful to the plant. So, always put the stick back in exactly the same spot every time.


----------



## Jack (Nov 25, 2015)

Again,more great tips. I bought three orchids on a whim but now I really want them to do well. I can't help myself. Them darn orchids pull you in.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 26, 2015)

Jack said:


> Again,more great tips. I bought three orchids on a whim but now I really want them to do well. I can't help myself. Them darn orchids pull you in.



Lol...it's a slippery slope to orchid addiction! You're in good company here. 
Maybe you've already done this but what I found helpful for some plants that I was worried about, was to repot them into clear pots. That way you can see the roots and exactly what's going on inside the pot.


----------

